# Repopulating the earth?



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm single, but if there ever comes a time where I need to join together with other remaining survivors to help repopulate, I wonder how that would go about taking place? Would we just try to make a normal society with things like movie theaters and stuff so we could date (my parents said their first time they made love was in the car at the movies).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the "repopulation" would consist of people like you, no point in trying.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The only way to repopulate the earth is to cut your dick and balls off and bury it in the backyard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Planned parent hood will be there to issue they abort every attempt. green peace and a few others will be there to help them. You screwed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I bet it would help if Julia Slobbers on it....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TomBrands said:


> I'm single, but if there ever comes a time where I need to join together with other remaining survivors to help repopulate, I wonder how that would go about taking place? Would we just try to make a normal society with things like movie theaters and stuff so we could date (my parents said their first time they made love was in the car at the movies).


so.. the population is in crisis.. but they are still making movies?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I've done my part


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Seriously movies? go watch some disaster movies. You'll find out how to repopulate the earth.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So now we are the lonely hearts section of the internet.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

two hours of *Alone* tonite - "Day 87" and then a reunion show for Season 3 .....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you guys see the Paul Harvey inspired Ram Truck commercial?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Bring on the ladies, I will try to do my part at repopulating the earth. It's such a burden; the things I do for England.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I will also do my part by offering TG up to the highest bidder!! 
Suggestion on opening bid?!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> I will also do my part by offering TG up to the highest bidder!!
> Suggestion on opening bid?!


My boss's Bentley and a bag of hockey pucks! Cant beat that


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> My boss's Bentley and a bag of hockey pucks! Cant beat that


I'm going to hold out a little. lol


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> I'm going to hold out a little. lol


Just because the British *cough* their german overlords *cough* make a shitty W12 engine doesnt mean you cant have a steamy romp in those fine leather seats. C'mon, 312,000 dollar orgasm - he doesnt drive it anyway

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Just because the British *cough* their german overlords *cough* make a shitty W12 engine doesnt mean you cant have a steamy romp in those fine leather seats. C'mon, 312,000 dollar orgasm - he doesnt drive it anyway
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


In that case I might offer myself up!! lol
Leather?!!! So fancy!!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> In that case I might offer myself up!! lol
> Leather?!!! So fancy!!


It IS very nice leather, if youre hot and blonde just go to the Bentley dealership in Pittsburgh and ask for a test drive. But for $312K he spent on it (I picked it up for him) Id rather get some land, and alottttt of single malt

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just say tequila!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If you're not in an established group when SHTF you ain't getting any!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> Just say tequila!!


My kind of girl lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Leather?!!! So fancy!!


The problem with leather is that bare skin sticks to it, especially when sweaty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't be me rebuilding the population anyway I had that taken care of long ago.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I will also do my part by offering TG up to the highest bidder!!
> Suggestion on opening bid?!


So .... mankind's destiny is gonna come down to the damn Russian mail order brides .... geez, shoulda known, huh?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> I will also do my part by offering TG up to the highest bidder!!
> Suggestion on opening bid?!


First to step forward loses their extremities


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TG said:


> First to step forward loses their extremities


Step boldly
but I'll keep the extremities if you don't mind, otherwise where would I hang my hat?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I really miss fencing... couple of more weeks


----------

